# Question for the Nurses on the board



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm thinking about changing careers and going into the nursing field, since there is always a need for nurses and not any for the field I kinda fell into by default - executive assistant - and constantly the first line of lay offs.

Anyway, I was wondering, how to you figure out the difference in nursing programs? Can a squeamish person actually over come being so squeamish  ? I couldn't make it through ER because of the surgeries but did work in a medical facility for a while. Mostly typed up procedures (I'm able to type without reading!).

Any thoughts, ideas, and or advice would be appreciated.  I live in washington state and am 40 (I hope it's not too late to change careers!!  )

thanks

theresam


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

You are looking at a great profession. I graduated from a 2 yr Associate Degree Nursing Program in 1975.
Some of the students who made the best grades were the older students (I was 1 and who were moms and grandmothers. There is so much variety in nursing what type of specialty you choose, what type of facility you work in. It is great money and you can even work part time and still make good money. It is so in demand you can also find work to suit your hrs.
I really don't remember seeing too many overly horrible situations as a student nurse. Patients are admitted sicker than they were many years ago.  With the two year degree you don't have as much clinical experience as a 4 yr student would. I almost passed out watching an orthopedic surgery.... the mask didn't help. It is good you do have some medical background going in to this. I am sure you will have other who can tell you more about their experiences. Best of luck!
Kdawna


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Theresa,

For many people, nursing is a chosen second career. After a bunch of life experiences, people realize they want to do something to help people and go into nursing. Life experiences might include their previous work, death of a parent, illness of a close friend, etc. I have also known many retired policemen and firefighters who go into nursing because they stay connected to a helping profession and they are used to shift work (a practical issue). I have known many people who are 40 and over who have gone into nursing. 

To answer your other immediate question: yes you can overcome squeamish.

I have taught nursing and most of my career is in nursing academia and I would be happy to answer specific questions you might have. Just PM me. In general, in nursing right now there is a nursing shortage and as a result, there has been an expansion of educational opportunities. Depending on your prior education and experience, you could complete an RN program in 18-24 months. There are also programs for people with bachelor's degrees (not in nursing) to become nurse practitioners in three years. So much depends on where you live, how flexible you are, and like, I said, your background and education.

I love being a nurse. It is an incredible profession that has given me a wealth of opportunity. My son is currently studying to be a nurse and I am very proud of him. If you are interested, I am happy to answer any or all questions you might have, either privately or publicly. 

Thanks for asking,

Leslie


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Great Post Leslie.


----------



## Tarma (Oct 27, 2008)

Ummm....with the current economy there isn't the nurse shortage there used to be... at least as far as available jobs go....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Nothing much to add to Leslie's post other than to say I have loved every minute of being a nurse. It is a wonderful career choice and very rewarding. As Leslie said it can provide you with a wealth of opportunity. One thing I like about the nursing profession is there is constant change if you want it. This prevents boredom and burn out. Another thing I like is the constant challenge and opportunity to learn. 

I worked as an aid in school, then to ER, Labor and Delivery, NICU, Oncology, Office Staff Nurse, Med/Surg...you get the point. There is always something new and different if you want it. Now I work 7:30 to 3:30 conducting clinical trials for non FDA approved drugs. Very challenging and interesting.

Just an FYI, I was 29 when I attended nursing school but there was a 50 and 55 year old in my graduating class. Go for it!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Anyway, I was wondering, how to you figure out the difference in nursing programs? Can a squeamish person actually over come being so squeamish ? I couldn't make it through ER because of the surgeries but did work in a medical facility for a while. Mostly typed up procedures (I'm able to type without reading!).
> 
> Any thoughts, ideas, and or advice would be appreciated. I live in washington state and am 40 (I hope it's not too late to change careers!!  )
> 
> ...


Sounds like medical transcriptionist might be an option too


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nursing was a second career choice for me also.  I was 28 when I finished a BSN program and took my board exam.  Started out on a Neurosurgical floor and 3 months later went into the neuro ICU and was able to gain a lot of great experience and confidence there.  Then did some management for about 5 years in the hospital and then started teaching when I finished my Master's degree in Nursing.  Was a Department Chairperson 6 yrs and continued teaching for about 4 yrs after that.  Finished a post Master's degree in Education and want to finish a Doctorate degree (just can't get myself to do the research and dissertation).  Currently working with a publisher doing a lot of writing and editing, again great experience.  I've loved the way Nursing has opened many doors and has allowed me to gain the experience in several areas.  Not many occupations allow for the variety.  
As I said I taught for about 10yrs and had students of all ages.  Some did really well and some didn't.  Really takes a lot of commitment and hard work.  It's not easy but this had been the best field for me.  I'm a workaholic and always have several irons in the fire (I like getting that paycheck and being able to get and do pretty much whatever I want).  Nurses are underpaid, but it's a good living, and you can always pick up shifts to supplement.  I do that anyway just to keep my skills up.  I worked hard to get those skills and like they say "If you don't use it, you'll lose it".  That is so true.  I wouldn't feel comfortable walking into an ICU if I hadn't kept my skills up.
Maybe you can follow a nurse around for a shift and see what it's really like. You will just have to check with a nursing school or hospital.  Patient confidentiality is very big, so there may be an issue there.  It's easy to start as a tech in the hospital after the 1st semester of Nursing School.  That's great experience.  As far as the squeamish issues, I'd say you would have to get over that.  Pretty much anything you do (especially starting out) will involve some of those issues.  Build up your confidence, you'll be surprised what you can do.

Hope this helps,  it's been very good to me and I enjoy everything I've been able to do.  To me that is the most important part is to enjoy what your doing, if not, it's time to move on.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you all for taking time to reply to my post. I want to go into nursing for two reasons, the one I listed above (want a job that isn't the first line of lay off) but also wanted a job that would keep me moving and help others. Also my father passed away from esophageal cancer and it was difficult not knowing what was going on and being out of the loop.

Like I said being squeamish would be my biggest worry but I've over come most of my fears of spiders and can now kill them on my own (living alone will do that!) Ok so I use the vacuum, but that's was a hug step for me LOL 

Anyway, its comforting to know there have been people my age or older who have changed professions into nursing and that many of you find it rewarding.

I do have a bachelors degree in Business so maybe becoming a Nurse Practitioner would be a good option for me. Though I would have to find something to do to keep me afloat for 3 years .

Leslie, I will take you up on your offer when I have more questions. I'm going to do some searching for schools then figure out -more student loan <groan>.

theresam


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

"Finished a post Master's degree in Education and want to finish a Doctorate degree (just can't get myself to do the research and dissertation).  Currently working with a publisher doing a lot of writing and editing, again great experience.  I've loved the way Nursing has opened many doors and has allowed me to gain the experience in several areas.  Not many occupations allow for the variety. "

Wow Kevin63 good for you. I can understand not wanting to do the research and dissertation part! Wonder if you are allowed to pay an 'assistant' to help with the research part. Though that may be more enjoyable than the dissertation!  

'I worked as an aid in school, then to ER, Labor and Delivery, NICU, Oncology, Office Staff Nurse, Med/Surg...you get the point. There is always something new and different if you want it. Now I work 7:30 to 3:30 conducting clinical trials for non FDA approved drugs. Very challenging and interesting.'

Linda, I love the idea of always learning something new and change. My last jobs have all been the same and I'm so tired of it that I can't really make myself get back into it. Their are some area's of Medicine I would like to learn more about. Oncology being one of them. Labor and Delivery another. Not sure if I'd be cut out for ER but won't know unless I try.


Chad, I've looked into medical transcription several times. Its a very hard field to break into. At least where I am located. I did try Medical billing and coding but didn't make enough to survive on and couldn't take the insurance companies.  

theresam


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> Thank you all for taking time to reply to my post. I want to go into nursing for two reasons, the one I listed above (want a job that isn't the first line of lay off) but also wanted a job that would keep me moving and help others. Also my father passed away from esophageal cancer and it was difficult not knowing what was going on and being out of the loop.
> 
> Like I said being squeamish would be my biggest worry but I've over come most of my fears of spiders and can now kill them on my own (living alone will do that!) Ok so I use the vacuum, but that's was a hug step for me LOL
> 
> ...


You'll still need the basic RN licensure. The practitioner program will require you to be a Registered Nurse. There may be a few MSN programs out there that have the RN program as entry level but what I have found with those programs is that you'll end up doing extra courses to cover the RN program so you may as well have that before you go in. Some require (and most, around here in MO, and IL anyway, that's all I can really speak to) a diploma, associate, or bachelor prior to entry. Some states even require the BSN as entry level. The BSN program can be generic (meaning starting the nursing program from the beginning) or as a BSN completion (for those RN's that have an associate or diploma in nursing). There are some states that require the BSN as entry level into the profession, meaning you have to have the BSN to acquire licensure. In MO here, the graduate can apply for licensure with a diploma, associate or bachelor in nursing. I would start with your State Board of Nursing in the state you plan to apply for licensure and find out what the requirements are for licensure. I'd also check with the graduate programs to see what they would require for admission to the Practitioner program. I'd say these are the 2 best places to start. Then find out what kind of program you need to obtain that RN license.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Kevin, I'll check with the State Board.

On a side note, I really miss lighting bugs, any chance one would survive being mailed to WA? LOL. I lived in MO until I was 18. Loved it there, but when I start to get nostalgic someone always reminds me how bad the humidity gets there!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> Thanks Kevin, I'll check with the State Board.
> 
> On a side note, I really miss lighting bugs, any chance one would survive being mailed to WA? LOL. I lived in MO until I was 18. Loved it there, but when I start to get nostalgic someone always reminds me how bad the humidity gets there!


It's still a little too cold right now (even though today was warm). They are not out yet. But when they start, there are a lot of them. I don't know if they could survive a shipping. I don't know what they would require to be able to survive. I haven't grabbed one since I was a kid. lol


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

If you want to be in a medical profession, but are worried about patient contact, you may want to look into becoming a Medical Technologist.  MTs run the tests that are ordered for patients.  70% of the decisions regarding treatment of the patient are based on the results of those tests.  I enjoyed science in college, but didn't want to go into the research aspect of the field.  Being a MT is different every day and there is a shortage similar to what the nurses are seeing.  There is a two year MLT program or a four year MT option.  The pay is usually lower than an RN and there aren't as many options for part time or longer than 8 hour shifts, depending on the medical facilities in your area, but it is a very stable profession.  It is also a good segue for other job opportunities in the future.

Good luck with whatever career path you decide to follow!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Just a comment -- there are nurse practitioner programs that do not require you to be an RN for admission. You do need a bachelor's degree, however. In general, the programs are very competitive for admission and very demanding once you are in.

There are also "fast-track" BS to PhD programs, fast track BSN programs (18 months if you already have a bachelor's degree), two year associate degree programs, etc. etc. Nursing education has evolved to try to meet the needs of a diverse group of students and also to prepare nurses educated at a variety of levels to meet the needs of the workforce. This is actually a good thing, but it does make it complex when you are just starting out and trying to figure out what's out there and what will meet your needs.

Theresa, you are in Washington state, right? The University of Washington is the number one top-ranked school of nursing in this country. I am sure they have admissions counselors who could begin to help you sort out some of this information. Here's a link to their website:

http://www.son.washington.edu/about/

The American Association of Colleges of Nursing is another good resource:

http://www.aacn.nche.edu/

Like I said, please ask all the questions you want! I love to help.

L


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Theresa,

I have loved my career as a nurse. As for squeamish, it is all a matter of what you can stand or get accustomed to. I for one can not "do" adult vomit or mucus, however when it is an infant it is not a problem for me. Blood is never a problem for me. I truly love being a "vampire". I am so darn good at it.

Nursing is such a diverse career that even if you can't overcome the problem, you can find something else to do. I for one will never leave bedside nursing. It is all I ever wanted to do. Right now, I am doing some career building roles and those are the worst part of my job. But, I can see that in the long run it will help my unit and the hospital as a whole to become a better place to work and ultimately help the patients, too.

As for starting at your age, it is not too late at all. I am sure that some of your basic credits will count toward whatever degree you decide to do. Another thing to consider is that the different basic programs have differing requirements for clinical work. In my experience, Diploma grads get the most hands on, BSN's get the least, with ASN's falling somewhere in between.

If you do end up becoming a floor nurse, my best advice is find the LPN with the most experience and make her (or him) your best friend. She (or he) will be able to teach you the best clinical skills. LPN's receive the most clinical schooling of all nurses. They are some of the best "hands on" nurses out there. And I am not just saying this because I was an LPN first.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LR I have to say being a "vampire" with infants is a gift. I was never very good at it. Could be one of the reasons I left NICU. I am a good adult vampire though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Linda, it is something I have strived to become very good at. I am currently one of the few PICC nurses in our unit. It is always such a rush for me to get that difficult stick.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Linda, it is something I have strived to become very good at. I am currently one of the few PICC nurses in our unit. It is always such a rush for me to get that difficult stick.


That is so difficult so it is a great accomplishment, you should be proud.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Linda, it is something I have strived to become very good at. I am currently one of the few PICC nurses in our unit. It is always such a rush for me to get that difficult stick.


I had one of those put in me when I was in the hospital over Christmas. It was quite an experience but worked very well. It was kinda scary when they explained what it was for.

From my perspective all you nurses are awesome, but I agree the insertion of my PIcc line seemed almost like a minor surgery they way they did it.


----------



## Tarma (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I'm about to throw some cold water on this discussion.

First let me say I enjoy my job (most of the time). My speciality is ER and shock trauma respiratory ICU. Nursing was a second or third "career" for me (depending on your definitions). If you are interested in variety, this is a fantastic career choice. I started late, but have been at it for over 20 years. I have been very fortunate to work in some fantastic units with great to reasonable administration. That RN license is a valuable piece of paper. That said, I am extremely glad I am at the END of my career, not the beginning! 

Medicine, especially hospital medicine, is in crisis. We cannot afford what is currently the norm for medical treatment/payment. There are a lot of hospitals in trouble financially. Everyone says you can always find a job as a nurse. Well, this is mostly true, but sometimes the jobs that are available are available for a reason.... There was a time around 20? years ago where new grads were having trouble finding jobs. That was right before the present "nurse shortage". Last year my unit was hiring new grads because experienced nurses were hard to find. Recently my unit closed a job offer after 2 days because they had a couple hundred applications! I know of nurses that have been laid off. Even nurses with jobs don't always work, because when the census is down, you get canceled.

I am not saying nursing is a bad profession. I'm just saying go into this with your eyes open. Some of the things that have "always been true" are no longer true. The squeamish thing is not a big deal. You get used to it. The amount of physical labor required might surprise you though. I hear once that the only profession with more back/neck injuries are truckers. Wouldn't surprise me at all. There are many different types of jobs for a "nurse", but it will be interesting to see how many of these last. A lot of things can be done by a specially trained technician. Others require years of experience to do well.

Think I will get off my soap box now before this turns into a complete tirade on the US medical system.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you LR.

Thanks for the links Leslie.

Tarma, I appreciate your comments as well. Always good to have a well rounded view. I'm with you about our medical system. Seems everytime the gov has gotten involved they just made things worse. Ok off my box lol.

I do have an exercise that I do to help keep my back and neck strong. It really helps. I like the idea of more physical work and not sitting at a desk all day. It would be nice not to be the wimp of the family LOL.

I'll call the university and check monster.com and other hospitals to see what they have for openings.

MT sounds interesting as well, I'll check into it to.

thanks again for all your input!!

Kevin, I'm not sure if I could even catch one myself. Looks like I'll just have to finally save up and visit relatives but not tell them I'm there for the lighting bugs <ggggg>


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

My mom turns 50 this year and she is currently working on her nursing degree. She was a stay at home mom all her life and decided that this would be something she would really enjoy. Right now she is doing clinicals and loves it. If you are interested, you should definitely give it a go.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Kguthrie, congrats to your mom!!  You must be very proud of her and I'm happy she is enjoying her work!

theresam


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tarma, your points are very well taken. Many jobs in nursing (not all) are physically demanding and do take a toll on your back and neck. The healthcare system is in a crisis and God's knows what will happen before we get back to an even keel. Or will we? Frankly, when I graduated 30+ years ago, the healthcare system was in a crisis then. Some things never change.

That said, there will always be sick people and there will always be a demand for nurses. Granted, you might want job X and all that is available is job Y, but eventually X will open up, if that's what you want to do. Once, I applied to be a Dean of Nursing and they wouldn't even give me an interview. Now I have recruiters calling me and begging for me to apply for Dean jobs all over the country. Guess what? I've moved on.

I guess beyond the specifics, what I appreciate about nursing is that there is infinite variety and it is intellectually challenging. It is a profession with a rich history and exciting future -- yes, I believe that. 

My son is in his junior year of a BSN program. I'm proud he's decided to be a nurse but I can't believe the number of nurse colleagues who have chastised me for encouraging him to go into the profession! Talk about eating your young! On the other hand, he is enjoying it very much although the coursework is hard and the hours long. He is looking forward to finishing and is already talking about graduate school.

Theresa -- one thing I think you very carefully need to consider is what you want to do in nursing and get yourself on the right educational track for that. I have a colleague who, after 25+ years as a trumpet player in the Portland Symphony, decided he wanted a career in nursing. Thinking that "quicker is better" he went into a 2 year associate degree program. However, once he got immersed in the profession, he realized that his heart (and his skills) would be better used as a nurse practitioner. He is back in school now but it has been a challenge for him to find the right educational path (I won't go into all the sordid details). Suffice it to say, if he had gotten better advice at the beginning and done a bit more soul searching, he could have saved himself lots of time, money, blood and tears. 

We have another member here -- Colleen -- (I can't remember her screen name) who is in a nursing program. She's about 40, I think, and studying nursing has been a long-term goal. Now she is getting to do it. Maybe if she sees this thread she'll chime in.

Okay, enough rambling for the moment. LOL.

L


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Leslie,

That's a big reason I came to this board to ask the nurses first. I didn't want to get pushed down a path that may not be for me like I did with medical billing in coding. I've asked the university, you recommended, to call me to help discuss the field. Also they have a location in Tacoma! which is very close to me!!!

I do know that ER is NOT the place for me! That I can say with certainty LOL.

theresam


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Tarma said:


> I think I'm about to throw some cold water on this discussion.
> 
> First let me say I enjoy my job (most of the time). My speciality is ER and shock trauma respiratory ICU. Nursing was a second or third "career" for me (depending on your definitions). If you are interested in variety, this is a fantastic career choice. I started late, but have been at it for over 20 years. I have been very fortunate to work in some fantastic units with great to reasonable administration. That RN license is a valuable piece of paper. That said, I am extremely glad I am at the END of my career, not the beginning!
> 
> ...


Tarma I definitely agree that our health care is in a crisis and fear what the future may hold. I get so upset and frustrated with all the red tape and that American patients deal with. On the other hand I have a friend from Canada and the free health care plan has pros and cons also. An example would be waiting 6 weeks or longer to see a specialist after referral from your PCP. I will stop here so I don't go off on a tirade of, "What is Wrong with American Health Care today."

Like you, I too am winding down in my career and thankful it is clos..er. I hope to do volunteer work in free clinics 3 days a week in the future.

I do like the opportunities nursing has provided me with and the opportunity to switch specialities whenever you like.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

I will agree that there are some job challenges. A hospital is a business like most others. They suffer the ups and downs of the economy. At least there are more opportunities for jobs in a down environment. I will have to admit though that depending on the area of the country, the nursing "shortage" may be non-existent or close to it. 

Personally, I have experienced those times of "low census" cancelling, but it always seems to be balanced with chances for extra work with "high census" extra shifts (for which the pay is also extra).

Healthcare is facing a time of change with the challenges that entails. There are still some out there that are taking this seriously. I work for a hospital in the Catholic Health Initiatives system. Several years ago, this hospital was on the fast track to closure. Then, we got a new CEO with a new attitude towards how to run a business. He has done a lot to turn the hospital around. We as an organization still face a lot of challenges, but we are working in the right direction. 

I think if healthcare is to be "fixed" it will come from the next generation of nurses and administrators. There is still hope out there.


----------

